# Shiny £6 K30 mini hopper



## tdaawg (Jun 13, 2015)

Found this contraption in the Waitrose kitchen section. It's a straining funnel, costing £6 online. It looks pretty cool I think.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Looks similar to the one made by Kilner for funnelling jam into jars. What size is the opening at the bottom out of interest?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

The Andrew James branded jam funnel is very similar. At its opening it is just a shade less than 58mm. I haven't measured with callipers but would estimate its 56mm.

Its available on Amazon for £3.99 plus £1.99 why not just call it £6 but those 2 pence make a difference.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0076YBJ6M/ref=sr_ph?ie=UTF8&qid=1438287563&sr=1&keywords=andrew+james+jam+funnel


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

risky said:


> Looks similar to the one made by Kilner for funnelling jam into jars. What size is the opening at the bottom out of interest?


Kilner has a much smaller opening.


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

Are you single dosing the K30? Interested to know your experiance with that.


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

It is a bit late, S.D. on a K30 is no good. ;-)


----------



## kostona (Aug 15, 2014)

thanks for the tip OP! much cheaper than official small hopper!


----------



## gherop (Jun 22, 2018)

The funnel by Waitrose is not offered anymore


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

The Kilner has a 150mm diameter top and 50mm diameter bottom. To fit over the EK43 you have to grind a few slits and either put some tape around to protect the grinder or accept that you'll scratch the paint a bit fitting it (I realise this is a K30 thread).


----------

